# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Po u hapen dosjet, shkaterrohet arti

## angeldust

(nuk po e gjej temen perkatese)

22Maj 2005 

hapja e dosjeve 

intervista


Drejtori i Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit tregon për vitet e diktaturës: Mes nesh ka patur shumë spiunë 

Po u hapën dosjet, shkatërrohet arti

Zhani Ciko: Ja marrëdhëniet mes artistëve të Teatrit të Operas


Anila Mema

Duhet të mendojmë mirë për pasojat e hapjes së dosjeve. Kjo është çështje komplekse. Drejtori aktual i Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, Zhani Ciko, e sheh si tepër komplekse atë që po ndodh lidhur me dosjet e ish-pjesëtarëve të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve.

Në një intervistë të dhënë për Panorama, Ciko thekson se nuk është interesuar kurrë për të mësuar se cilët kanë qenë denoncuesit e tij. Sidoqoftë, shembulli i dhënë nga Ciko, e bën të qartë idenë e tij për mos- hapjen e dosjeve, sepse, sipas tij, do të ishte tepër e dhimbshme dhe me pasoja.

Çfarë mendoni ju lidhur me debatin mbi dosjet e shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve
Diskutimi mbi dosjet e asaj kohe është një diskutim sa kompleks aq edhe i vështirë. Sepse teknikisht edhe praktikisht pak gjëra dihen. Është një problem që është diskutuar gjatë, por për të cilin njerëzit, madje edhe vetë personat e prekur drejtpërsëdrejti, janë pak të informuar. Sidoqoftë, unë mendoj se kemi të bëjmë me një problem moral, në kuptimin që shoqëria duhet të bëjë një katarsis, duhet të zbulojë portrëtin moral të gjithësecilit. Por, nga ana tjetër, është një problem i vështirë, për arsye se duhet të shikohet dhe të analizohet në kontekstin e rrethanave të kohës. Duke pasur parasysh që sjellja në atë epokë, në atë kohë ka qenë e kushtëzuar nga vetë karakteri diktatorial i regjimit, i cili të shtrëngonte të bëje shumë gjëra, por nga ana tjetër edhe nga vlerat morale dhe qëndrimi i vetë personit. Kjo pasi në shumë rrethana zgjedhja ka qenë e vetë individit. Mund të diskutohet gjerë e gjatë për qëndrimin e njeriut, në kuptimin e flijimit për hir të një ideali, për hir të lirisë apo të deformimit moral për hir të shpëtimit të lëkurës në kushtet e një dhune. Po të mbajmë parasysh se dhuna nuk ushtrohej vetëm ndaj individit, por edhe ndaj familjes e të afërmve problemi komplikohet shumë. Ndaj ky diskutim them se duhet të jetë i vëmendshëm. Por, nga ana tjetër, zhvillimi i situatave në kët periudhë postdiktatoriale ka treguar se shumë njerëz, bartës mëkatesh të së kaluarës, shpeshherë kanë kaluar në skalione të tjera, në ato të sulmit, madje edhe ndaj atyre njerëzve, të cilëvë ata u kishin krijuar situata të vështira në të kaluarën. Kjo i jep pa dyshim të drejtë atij krahu që kërkon dënimin, të paktën moral, të persekutorëve të djeshëm. Rruga se si mund të behët kjo është rruga e hapjes publike, rruga e sqarimit individual të njerëzve, për ti dhënë të paktën një paralajmërim atyre që vijojnë ti kalojnë në caqet e moralit të përgjithshëm shoqëror. Kjo mund të shikohet. Unë mendoj se duhet të ndërmerren hapa pa diskutim, por edhe këto hapa duhet të jenë të vëmendshëm, duhet të mos e shkëpusim vëmendjen nga konteksti i rrethanave të kohës. Patjetër meriton të kuvendohet kjo temë, të shikohet njëherë mënyra e veprimit, të diskutohet për teknologjinë e zbardhjes së këtij problemi. Ky duhet të analizohet në planin moral, politik; rastet duhet të vlerësohen në mënyrë të diferencuar, duhet të kategorizohen njerëzit e implikuar, pasi jo të gjithë këta janë mëkatarë në një shkallë të njëjtë.

A mendoni se do të ishte pozitiv një debat i tillë?
Unë mendoj se duhet. Zhvillimi i këtij debati vetëm në debatet e shtypit dhe pa konfrontime idesh dhe veçanërisht specialista të fushës është gjithsesi diletanteks. Ndërsa në rast se do ti nënështrohet një debati të specialistëve të fushës të të gjithë krahëve ky do të arrinte në disa konkluzione të pranueshme. Pra si të thuash kjo kërkon një minireferendum. Kërkon një thithje të këtij opinioni, gjithsesi më të përgjithsshëm. Ky do të ishte mednimi im,. Unë nuk jam dakord me ata të cilët e mohojnë problemin. Nuk jam dakord edhe me ata të cilët e quajnë si një hapje pa marrë parasysh rrethanat e kohës, pa marrë parasysh qëndrimin e individit, pa marrë parasysh faktin, që ke qenë apo jo një figurë. Pasi, ka pasur njerëz të cilët nuk janë publikuar dhe kanë bërë dëme më të mëdhaja. Ka pasur njerëz që kanë qenë të organizuar në atë kohë, kanë bërë pjesë në Parti. Problemi është i gjerë. Fajtori i bashkëvujatjes gjithsesi mbetet simbol i një epoke e cila dhunonte personalitetin e njeriut.

Ju vetë keni punuar në RTSH. Çfarë kujtoni ndonjë gjë konktrete?
Unë në atë periudhë kam ardhur në RTSH në vitet e fundit në 89 ku skishte më vlerë këto gjëra. Edhe periudhën e tranzicionit e kam kaluar atje. Këtë periudhë e kam kaluara në fillimishtë në Teatrin e Operas ku pësova dhe shkarkim nga detura në kohën e Pleniumit të IV, për shkak të bindjeve të mia. U përpoqa të ruaj figurën time pa bërë ndonjë vetëflijim. Jetova për gjashtë vjet në Patos në riedukim duke ruajtur dinjitetin tim dhe pa asnjë shenjë të nënshtrimit edhe të përfitimit duke përdorur rrugë të tilla. Për 15 vjet të tjera hyra në lice artistik duke mos pasur të drejtë që të luaja në skenë dhe megjithatë mendoj se kanë qenë vite të një sprove karakteri, pasi jo vetëm atëherë por edhe sot njeriu kalon momente të vështira në jetë, në çfarëdolloj rrethane.

Mund të përmendni ndonjë person që ju e keni njohur nga afër?
Kam njohur shumë njerëz dhe kolegë të mi, të cilët nuk dua ti përmend, janë ngjarje të afërta shumë dhe nuk do doja të prishja kontakte me ta. Por mund të them se ka pasur njerëz që janë vënë në pozita shumë të vështira, madje dhe janë dënuar rëndë në atë kohë në të gjitha institucionet, në Teatrin e Operas në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve apo edhe në Televizon, artistë të muzikës së lehtë njerëz të cilët janë burgosur dhe midis tyre edhe disa të tjerë që kanë çeduar dhe për hir të tyre janë masakruar persona të tjerë. Mund të kujtoj një rast para disa kohësh kur unë desha të krijoj një grup inspirimi me një nga vepra tona në opera dhe isha i bindur se njerëzit kishin dëshirë të punonin me kënaqësi dhe njëri prej tyre u tërhoq nga bashkëpunimi dhe unë e pyeta përse. Më tha se Unë nuk mund të rri me atë që më ka denoncuar publikisht. Disa plagë të kësaj nature janë ende. Dhe ky problem nuk duhet parë si një problem juridik as vetëm shoqëror. Ka shumë rrethana psikologjike e sociale. Edhe madje të karakterit të forcës së përballimit nga ana shëndetësore të këtyre rrethanave.

Ju vetë a keni pasur ndonjë incident të tillë?
Në ato vite të vështira që kam kaluar, në atë periudhë, shpeshherë në rrethana të ndryshme më kanë dalë përpara edhe episode të kësaj natyre, të rasteve kur kam ndjerë se dikush ka qenë ai që ka pasur një rol të rëndësishëm në dhunimin tim artistik edhe si njeri. Jam përpjekur mos bëhem kurioz, por e kam përballuar situatën dhe jo të bie viktimë. Dhe nga ana tjetër jam përpjekur që në çdo rrethanë asnjëherë unë vetë të mos dhunoj të tjerët. Dhe në asnjë rast tim që gjatë jetës time të kem cënuar personalitetin e dikujt.

A ka pasur miq tuaj të tjerë të dënuar?
Ata dihen kush kanë qenë. Po marrë për shembull një koleg tonin që u dënua në opera. U dënuam bashkë por ai shkoi në burg. Ishte piktori Ali Oseku, shoku im i shkollës së mesme, mjaft i afërt me mua, të cilin unë e kisha marrë në Opera. Ose kur u burgos Maks Velo, ose të tjerë persona që ishin afër, që ishin njerëz që ndiqnin jetën si nxënës ose bashkëpunëtor të kësaj kohe. Shpeshherë mund të jem ndjerë në provokacione direkte ndaj tyre, për të mbledhur prova, për të gjetur dëshmi për të bërë gjëra të kësaj natyre. Dhe kur i kam takuar më vonë këta njerëz kam qenë ballë hapur. Ose edhe para drejtuesve të mi, drejtorit që kisha në Opera atëherë ishte Koço Vasili, mjafton që unë të denoncoja diçka ndaj tij dhe unë nuk do të isha prekur kurrë. Ndërsa unë shpeshherë kam përballuar përgjegjësi të mënyrës se si kemi vepruar në atë kohë. Këto ditë ne vumë Liqenin e mjelmave. Ishte një ëndërr tona si shumë të tjera, të cilat shpeshherë këto mund të sihin edhe objek sulmi në atë kohë kur sulmoheshin krijimtaria botërore dhe dominonte kinezëria. Në të gjitha këto rrethana unë kam qenë në një moment krenarie, që unë i kam takuar këto miq të mi, të cilët për rrethana të ndryshme unë u dënova më pak e ata më shumë. Pra, ky sens vetëflijimi në një farë mase është shumë vlerësues sepse rrethanat ishin shuëm të vështira.

Po ju vetë a keni dosje?
Unë e kam mbyllur këtë kapitull të jetës sime. Nuk kam tentuar për dosjen time. Kam menduar ta fal ashtu siç kam falur shumë dhe e kam parë si një luftë time si individ me një ndeshje të atyre që i konsideroj si njerës profesionalit por inferior.



Lidhja, beteja mes të aftëve dhe dështakëve

Zhani Ciko e kujton Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, si një nga institucionet me probleme pafund, aty ku shpeshherë gëlonin zilitë e të aftëve dhe dështakëve. Kështu e tregon atë kohë drejtori i Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, kohën kur ishte anëtar në këtë institucion. Në Lidhje problemi është i tillë se, ai institucion në letër ishte i pavarur, por në fakt ishte edhe më I kontrolluari nga partia, e cila herë ishte më tolerante ndaj këtyre shkrimtarëve dhe herë ishte shumë e egër, shprehet Ciko duke vlerësuar plot kontradiktë atë që ka ndodhur në Lidhje. Sipas tij, ishin vitet 70, atëherë kur lulëzuan idetë përparimtare të kohës, madje edhe vetë lidhja nisi të luante rolin e drejtimit të kësaj lëvizje. Drejtuesit e saj u ndërruan të gjithë, duke nisur me Dhimitër Shuteriqin, Vilson Kilicën, Ksenofon Dilon, etj. Megjithëse, sipas Cikos, ishin po drejtuesit e Lidhjes, të cilët kanë luajtur edhe rol pozitiv për të shpëtuar shumë veta. Mua nuk më harrohet roli që luante Lazar Siliqi. I cili realisht ka qenë shumë aktiv që të bërë çmos që unë të rehabilitohesha, të vija në Tiranë, ai ishte sekreatr për letërsi në Lidhje. Shpesherë me këtë frymë dashamirëse, toleronte edhe vetë Dritero Agolli, që ishte kryetar i Lidhjes, shton më tej ai. Sipas tij, prirja e artistëve përgjithësisht ka qenë pozitive, me përjashtim të ndonjë dështaku. Gjithmonë krijoheshin konflikte ndërmjet të aftëve dhe të paaftëve, kujton Ciko.

 © 2003 Gazeta Panorama

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Kan qën artistat spiunë, apo spiunët artiista????

----------


## Homza

Ske pas shansa te jesh artist pa leh ne gjuhen e Enverit.


Une per vete nuk u ve faj.

----------


## Baptist

> Kan qën artistat spiunë, apo spiunët artiista????


Pyetje me vend, shume me vend. 
Pergjegja me afer te se vertetes eshte:
-Ka pasur nga te dy radhet. Kishte artiste spiuj, she kishte nga ata spiujte te futur si artista. 

Kjo, jo pse nuk mjaftonte numri i artistave spiuj por se nevojiteshin edhe spiuj te spiujve, -keshtu njera pale spiunonte tjetren dhe ne kete menyre xhaxhi arrinte te kishte gjithe situaten nen kontrolle, artistat spiuj spiunonin, spiujte artista se ua kishin zili ndersa spiujte artista spiunonin artistat se keta i urrenin si te pamerite. Kurse Artistat e thjeshte spiunoheshin nga te dy palet.

Une jam i mendimit se hapja e dosjeve te tyre nuk mund ta shkaterroje artin, e vetmja gje qe mund te bej kjo gje eshte te njollose ndonje kariere.

Por keto "mjete" nuk shpenzohen kot. Ato ruhen per momente te caktuara te veprimeve kriminale/tradhetare/antipopullore te politikes qe te krijojne sensacion -mjegull per ujqit politikane, ashtu qe vemendja publike te mos bie ne veprimet e tyre dhe cdo gje te kaloje pa u verejtur. Edhe po u verejt pas nje kohe ajo s'do te kete me rendesi, se "piu macja uje" sic thone nuk kthehet mbrapa.

Le ta mbaj secili artist mekatin e vet, por jo edhe kesaj radhe ne kurriz te popullit e ne dobi te krimit politik.

----------


## adidu

Baptist ke shume te drejte dhe jo vetem kaq sa thua, por kam edhe disa gjera per te shtuar. Artisti i mirefillte nuk mund te jete(apo te behet) kurre spiun, sepse perndryshe je nje aliazh i sajuar qe vetemertohesh apo te emertojne strukturat qe ju sherben, artist. Ne kete kontekst dosjet jo vetem duhet te hapen ,por edhe te gjykohen veprat e tyre artistike ne kendveshtrimin analitik nga i gjithe populli. Nuk kemi pse mbajme vlera te sajuara ne arkiven e arte te nje populli, nga artiste te sajuar dhe pompuar nga diktatura. Ka ndryshim shume te madh midis artisteve shqiptare te vertete qe u detyruan te krijojne me temat e servirura nga diktatura dhe pseudoartisteve qe "krijonin" pacavure mbi po te njejtat tema. Te mos ngaterrohemi nga temat e realizmit socialist qe kane perdorur artistet tane te detyruar nga kushtet, por menyra se si jane trajtuar keto tema dhe sa kane ndikuar spiunet - artiste ndaj shokeve te tyre artsite te vertete duke duke i manipuluar. Nuk eshte e rendesishme nese gjykohet nje pseudoartist nese i hapet dosja, e rendesishme eshte qe te kuptojne brezi i sotem dhe brezat qe do te vine se sa deme ka bere me pseudoartin e tij.

----------


## mondishall

Po u hapen dosjet?
Shkaterrohet antiarti.
Shkaterrohet dyfytyresia e kujtdo qe vazhdon ende ta shfaqe.
Nuk genjehen brezat me sajesa jetesh dhe jete te sajuara, per kedo qe pretendon se i takon artit.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
S'KA MEKAT ME TE RENDE SE ZBUKURIMI I TE SHEMTUARES
DHE SHEMTIMI I TE BUKURES(nga mua)

----------

